

Show HN: Instant Search for iPad - mtholking
http://marktholking.posterous.com/preview-instant-search-for-ipad

======
marknutter
The next time Google wants some feature to become ubiquitous and on the
forefront of every developer's mind, all they need do is very publicly offer a
job to the first developer to create it.

------
mtholking
Hello HN,

Please check out the latest collaboration between myself and bmahler - Instant
Search for iPad.

I'd love to hear what this community thinks, is this something you would use?
What would you like added to make it more useful?

------
christo16
I can't wait till this instant search fad is over...

------
ryandvm
Somebody is hoping for a job offer from Apple...

